# HS520 Chute Seal



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Anybody have problems with the rubber seal around the discharge chute, where it meets the upper engine cover. Both mine and my neighbors keep coming out. I was wondering if Honda has a redesigned seal that stays in place better.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

That same seal has been in production since the HS520 has introduced almost 10 years ago, no changes from what I can see in the parts catalog, and no service bulletins or tech notes. 

How old is your HS520? Perhaps the seal has become stiff / brittle with age? Does the unit sit outdoors all year or in the garage?


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Is only a few years old and my neighbors also is only a couple of years old. Its strange that both of us are having the same problem.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Could it be slush freezing underneath, displacing the seal?


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

db9938 said:


> Could it be slush freezing underneath, displacing the seal?


 I think that is ice and buildup and such that is forcing the seal out. When I re install it I will lube the inside surface that meets the rotating surface of the chute.


----------

